# Hi fellow haunters!



## KillerHamLady (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm new to the forums but I've been a lover of all things that go bump in the night since childhood. I'm so excited to learn from everyone here and share what I know (most of which is zombie related and how to survive the impending Zombie Apocalypse).
I'm 27 and live in Atlanta, GA. This year I'm working in a professional haunt that's so extreme no one under 18 is allowed inside!!! I'm really looking forward to scaring the pants off of people!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard! We can never have too much knowledge on how to survive a zombie apocalypse


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## pumpking (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome to the forum, lots of creepy knowledge here.. 
Number one rule of zombie land... Cardio


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. What are you planning to do with all those pants you scare off people? Maybe open a thrift store.


----------

